# Is this a boy or girl chicken? Crowing!? Video included!



## ChickenNewcomer (Feb 22, 2013)

*This is a video of our five week old "old english game chicken". We don't know if it is a boy or girl. It's got a very tiny comb compared to all the others.. but we think he/she is crowing! Is he/she? What do you think? Is it a boy or a girl?*


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Sounds like a teenage boy to me


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I agree, but at 5 weeks, he sure is early!!!


----------



## lancetrace (Jan 12, 2013)

My polish boy crowed at seven weeks but I also had another rooster crowing so he probably learned from him. LOL


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds and looks like a cockral


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

Hmmm... does seem like a male yell, but it is very young to be doing that!


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

I know someone that had a hen that tried to crow. (bet that was funny) Not sure how to sex them other than the comb.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

I think it's a roo is that silkies I see nice


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

ChickenNewcomer said:


> This is a video of our five week old "old english game chicken". We don't know if it is a boy or girl. It's got a very tiny comb compared to all the others.. but we think he/she is crowing! Is he/she? What do you think? Is it a boy or a girl? Video Link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

